# Easy Peasy Rustic Bread



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2015)

My wife and I have a bread we love to buy from the grocers called Pugliese Bread.  I've been trying to find a recipe that duplicates the crunchy exterior and soft, big holed interior.  I could tell from tasting it the recipe had to be simple.  Here is the closest thing I've found and it is delicious.  Sooooo easy to make too.  Having trouble loading pics.  I'll post this and be right back.

Because it was my first attempt I did not document each step, but it is so simple there isn't much to document.

Here's the recipe.  Try it if you want to bake a delicious bread for Christmas.

*Rustic Crusty Bread-Basic Recipe*

Made this recipe for the first time 12/22/15.  Came out FANTASTIC!  Sooooo easy.  This was the easiest bread I've ever baked.  I used a stainless steel Dutch Oven because I don't own a cast iron one and it worked out perfectly.  This recipe is kind of like one big Italian biga bread recipe.

*Ingredients*
3 cups all-purpose flour (I used bread flour)
1 3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water (about 110 degrees)

*Directions*

1. In a large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, salt and yeast. Pour in warm water and stir mixture with a wooden spoon or a firm silicon spatula until a shaggy ball forms.  Cover bowl with plastic wrap and allow to rise and ferment for 12 - 18 hours on the counter at room temperature.

2. Heat oven to 450 degrees. Once oven has reached 450 degrees, place a cast iron or stainless steel Dutch Oven with lid into the preheated oven on one of the lower shelves.  Heat Dutch Oven for 30 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, turn dough out onto a heavily floured surface then gently shape dough into a ball, tucking the imperfections down toward the bottom. Cover dough with plastic wrap and allow to rest while pot is heating.  Using gloves or mits remove pot from oven and with floured hands, carefully place dough into hot pot.  You DO NOT need to grease the pot.  Cover with lid then immediately return pot to oven and bake 30 minutes at 450 degrees. After 30 minutes remove lid from pot and bake uncovered for 15 minutes. Remove from oven and allow bread to cool on a cooling rack. Once completely cooled, bread stores well in an open paper bag (it helps the bread maintain it's crisp crust. I wouldn't recommend storing it in an airtight container or ziploc bag).

4. Recipe Source: adapted from Simply So Good.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2015)

CIMG1841.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 22, 2015


















CIMG1842.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 22, 2015


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2015)

Ray that looks great,did you score the top of the bread? That is just like Woodcutters in the DO sec. I even made that LOL

Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the points guys.  I'm going to make some more soon to take to or send home with family.  Might have to add some biga to the next batch to give it that sourdough-like flavor.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> Ray that looks great,did you score the top of the bread? That is just like Woodcutters in the DO sec. I even made that LOL
> 
> Richie


First time I try a new recipe I follow the directions exactly.  I did not score the bread.  I kind of like the way it split all by itself.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Thanks for the points guys.  I'm going to make some more soon to take to or send home with family.  Might have to add some biga to the next batch to give it that sourdough-like flavor.


Ray Any bread that is left over, makes a great bread pudding.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2015)

Great looking loaf! We make this all the time. Easy to do and you can modify the seasonings easily. We like to add sliced olives, jalapenos, and shredded cheese for spicy bread. You can go non spicy too and add garlic, Parmesan, olives too. TRhe skies the limit on this one.

I have a couple threads in the DO section. The loaf of death is really good, for those that like heat!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Case.  My brain bread wheels are already turning and you just threw flavor fuel on the fire.  Sliced olives, jalapenos, and shredded cheese mentally tastes fantastic!


----------



## muralboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Great looking loaf of bread.  Moved this one to the top of my to make list.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2015)

Its a great bread to take camping. You can make a couple batches and let it rise while you are traveling. Pull off what you wan to cook, when you need it. I have let it go through the rise process for over 72 hours.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ray, this is one beautiful loaf of bread! This recipe is on my list to do. I created a file and saved it in my archive so I could easily find it and use in the future. Thank you very much!!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 14, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Ray, this is one beautiful loaf of bread! This recipe is on my list to do. I created a file and saved it in my archive so I could easily find it and use in the future. Thank you very much!!



Happy to help!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> My wife and I have a bread we love to buy from the grocers called Pugliese Bread.  I've been trying to find a recipe that duplicates the crunchy exterior and soft, big holed interior.  I could tell from tasting it the recipe had to be simple.  Here is the closest thing I've found and it is delicious.  Sooooo easy to make too.  Having trouble loading pics.  I'll post this and be right back.
> 
> Because it was my first attempt I did not document each step, but it is so simple there isn't much to document.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try this this weekend. Looks great!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> I'm gonna try this this weekend. Looks great!


It's great. I was going to start a batch last night for flatbread today, but got caught up in something. Looks like I'll do it tonight.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2020)

Just started a batch to make a couple flatbreads/foccacias. Now I just need to remember to add the dried basil and grated romano cheese in the morning.  

The panning and baking process is a bit different. Plus I used a 50/50 mix of AP and whole wheat flour for the first time, increasing the water a tad for the heavier whole wheat flour. 

_Remember the spices. Remember the pics. Remember the spices. Remember the pics._


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2020)

I remembered the spices and the pics! 

This is the first time I've made this with a 50/50 mix of AP/Whole wheat flour. Turned out delicious! BTW, I use a 50/50 mix of AP and whole wheat on my floured surfaces, but all AP can be used.

So, it's not a flatbread because it isn't that thin. And it's not a focaccia because it isn't that thick. And I used 50/50 AP/whole wheat for the first time. I think I'll call this a Mockaccia! Sure is crispy on the outside and tender on the inside. We already ate a third of one, both straight and dipping in EVOO and sweet balsamic.

Mockaccia Recipe

1 1/2 cup AP flour (by weight on the package)
1 1/2 cup whole wheat, also by weight
2 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp (rounded) active dry yeast
1 5/8 cup warm water (110F)
1 tsp dried basil
1/2 ounce freshly grated parmesan or Romano hard cheese.
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil

Directions
Whisk together dry ingredients in a big bowl until well mixed.
Add the water. Stir together with a spoon until completely wet and a shaggy dough forms.
Cover with cling wrap and set on counter overnight for 12-18 hours. It will triple in size. It will collapse if left longer.
Scrape the wet dough onto a well floured surface. Sprinkle with the dried basil and grated cheese. 
Flour hands. Fold and knead about 10 times, adding flour, until you get a smooth ball. Divide in half. Fold to get two smooth balls. Add more flour if necessary.  Lightly brush with EVOO. Cover with cling wrap and let rest about 30 mins to relax the dough.
Put a generous amount of EVOO in two metal 9x13 cookie sheets or baking pans.
Roll the ball of dough in the oil and start pressing flat, getting as close to the edges as possible. If it springs back, cover with cling wrap and let relax 15-30 more minutes, then press to the edges. Cover with the cling wrap.
Put a 9x13 pan of boiling water in the bottom of your oven. Put the top rack of the oven as high as it will go. Add the two cookie sheets of bread and let proof in the oven for 2-4 hours. It will be thicker if you go 4 hours. I do 2 because we use the two Mocks to make a big sandwich. 
After the proof, remove the sheets from the oven. Discard the cling wrap. Preheat the oven to 450F with the water pan on the bottom. 
Bake the Mockaccia for 15-20 minutes on the highest oven rack until the internal temp is 200-210F.
Cool for 10 minutes, then remove from the pan with a spatula. Set on cooling racks until completely cool. 

It is a very light loaf. Great dipped in EVOO/balsamic. I make a "$50 sandwich" out of it using sliced ham, turkey, salami, mozarrella cheese, roasted red peppers, onions, kosher pickles, green leaf lettuce, grated parmesan cheese, EVOO and sweet balsamic. It doesn't actually cost $50, but every time I go to the store to make this sandwich I spend about $50 on ingredients, dessert, and other necessities we need unrelated to the sandwich. Today it is a $140 sandwich!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2020)

The new 50/50 mix worked great.  The Mockaccia held together beautifully., even with nice splashes of sweet balsamic on both the top and bottom. Will definitely make this again.

And the money shots...













 That's all. Moving on.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 16, 2020)

Mouth watering!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Mouth watering!



Ham, turkey, peppered salami, havarti cheese, pepperjack cheese, kosher dill slices, cherry tomatoes, sweet raw white onion rings, roasted red peppers, dried basil sprinkling, garlic powder, green leaf lettuce, salt, pepper, EVOO and sweet balsamic.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 16, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Ham, turkey, peppered salami, havarti cheese, pepperjack cheese, kosher dill slices, cherry tomatoes, sweet raw white onion rings, roasted red peppers, dried basil sprinkling, garlic powder, green leaf lettuce, salt, pepper, EVOO and sweet balsamic.


Do you ship? lol


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the laugh. I personally deliver, but they always disappear before I arrive.  Cost me a career in pizza, too


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I sub instant yeast for the active dry yeast? I can't find yeast locally and have instant for pizza doughs.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 20, 2020)

Absolutely. I've done it with both and the 110F water temp is fine with either.


----------

